

Zenbox Omniwrite: Powerful customer admin panel works with your existing SaaS - sgrove
http://blog.zenboxapp.com/zenbox-omniwrite-a-supercharged-customer-admi

======
danialtz
360p video to demonstrate a product in this age?

~~~
sgrove
I suppose we could up the quality, it was the default setting. What's
recommended, 720p?

~~~
danialtz
With 720p I can at least see text, and feel like watching over a colleagues
monitor. Also, along promoting your product, it kind of hints toward attention
to details.

~~~
sgrove
Updated! It's in 720p now - thanks for the feedback, it's much appreciated.

------
sgrove
Our customers have been asking for the ability to quickly edit their customer
profiles for awhile now, so this is easily one of the most exciting features
we're released so far.

Happy to answer any questions.

------
nathan_f77
Wow, this looks awesome! Well done guys, this is a really powerful feature!

